# coming out of retirement



## Ish

Hadnâ€™t been out in quite a while, so I went to look for some redfizzlesâ€¦










heading out:










got on them pretty quick:




























then it slicked out and got hard to see:










you should've seen the size of the fish that made this:










light got too low so i headed back:










birds were going nuts as i pulled into port:










end of first day:


----------



## Ish

got the fire started to make dinner:










fine dining:










five star accommodations:










the next day the wind picked up:




























the second best part of fishing by yourself:










visited some old familiar places:


----------



## Ish

end of day 2:










more food than one man should eat:










and some dessert:










off to bed:










the wind switched directions that night and kicked up to 20-25 so i blew off days 3 and 4 and went home to the wife and kids.

maybe next time...


----------



## Fishsurfer

Great report and good pics. Reminds me of my surfing days. Tight Lines


----------



## Laguna Freak

nice pictorial


----------



## Joe. T.

not your average stockers, nice feeesh!


----------



## peckerwood

Enjoyed the heck outta your pictures. Sure were some pretty reds!


----------



## southpaw

Great report and pictures, thank you for sharing. So many missed opportunities for "the parrot" pose though! Looked like you were eating like a king, pretty sweet setup you had there. What kinda hooch you got in that flask? 

Any more pics of that skiff? Care to share some details on it?


----------



## Solodaddio

Cool report!


----------



## Ish

sorry for the delay in responding...

why come just when you have a little down time and start to play on the internet (after pretty much not having been on there in years) all of a sudden you get slammed with stuff to do?



Fishsurfer said:


> Great report and good pics. Reminds me of my surfing days. Tight Lines


thank you, hope you enjoyed it.

just curious, what about redfishing reminds you of surfing?



Laguna Freak said:


> nice pictorial


thank you, sir.

by the way, i'm still waiting on those bigger picture files.

: )



Joe. T. said:


> not your average stockers, nice feeesh!


thank you, and yes, i'm pretty sure those aren't the result of TPWD/CCA's glorious bay shrimp and blue crab remediation program.

if we could just get the bro-brahs at the coastal clowns association and tpwd to understand how the system works, stop flooding the largely land-locked bays with predators, and add shrimp and crabs (if they still have this overwhelming desire to stock stuff) then we could get back to having the kind of fishery we had 30 years ago.



peckerwood said:


> Enjoyed the heck outta your pictures. Sure were some pretty reds!


thank you, glad to hear you like it.



southpaw said:


> Great report and pictures, thank you for sharing. So many missed opportunities for "the parrot" pose though! Looked like you were eating like a king, pretty sweet setup you had there. What kinda hooch you got in that flask?
> 
> Any more pics of that skiff? Care to share some details on it?


glad you like it.

the parrot never crossed my mind. it might have been difficult, working by myself with a timer, big slimy fish, and trying to balance a rod...but i prolly coulda done it.

and yes, i ate well and slept even better.




























pm me if you want more details.



Solodaddio said:


> Cool report!


glad you liked it, and thank you.


----------



## Fishsurfer

Living in the back of your SUV with the bed and the camp dinners. We used to do the same thing on the Pacific coast of Mexico. Get up in the morning and fish, catch lunch and dinner and then go surf. Heck, we would stay till we ran out of money then fish to eat and trade for vegetables or whatever. After we got tired of that we would sell our surfboards for gas money to get home. Yea that's what it reminds me of. Now I mostly stay in hotels, I like the way you do it Ish.


----------



## seadave

Back to basics.... I love it. Tomorrows generation should take note....

A fly rod, bottle of whiskey and a fire should keep you fed for days...


----------



## Ish

seadave said:


> A fly rod, bottle of whiskey and a fire should keep you fed for days...


amen!


----------



## Ish

Fishsurfer said:


> Living in the back of your SUV with the bed and the camp dinners. We used to do the same thing on the Pacific coast of Mexico. Get up in the morning and fish, catch lunch and dinner and then go surf. Heck, we would stay till we ran out of money then fish to eat and trade for vegetables or whatever. After we got tired of that we would sell our surfboards for gas money to get home. Yea that's what it reminds me of. Now I mostly stay in hotels, I like the way you do it Ish.


ah, gotcha.

my buddy welded that bedframe together for me out of 14 guage 1" tubing, and i put a plywood deck/rails down, ordered this off amazon, for ~$120, set it all up with some blocks and a level, and now i sleep in a better bed than i could get in a fishing town motel/hotel. best part is on road trips fishing all i have to do is pull over in a wal-mart parking lot or rest stop and i can sleep like a baby if i need some rest.

here's a crappy garage picture of it, but you get the idea:










uh...so... you have any surfin'/campin' pictures from back then? a lot of people don't realize it but this is the fly fishing, surfing, and camping section of the site, so we're gonna need you to post up the goods.

please and thank you.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

great report! We need more of these


----------



## Ish

thanks! 

and i agree... take a trip and post one up.

please and thank you.


----------



## Stuart

A few observations / enlightenment 

1) fish hatchery-worker lives matter too buddy
2) everyone knows a four blade prop is what you need
3) plastic ruins the taste of whiskey
4) how will I win a boat if I don't enter the STAR?
5) that thing looks tippy
6) if there are no crabs left, how did those fish get that size?
7) you are interfering with the spawn
8) wear your kill switch
9) where is the poling platform?
10) snuff will give you lip cancer
11) is that motor 3 star CARB rated?
12) thanks for the invite
13) where are your TX numbers?


We'll start there. please and thank you


----------



## Laguna Freak

Stuart said:


> A few observations / enlightenment
> 
> 1) fish hatchery-worker lives matter too buddy
> 2) everyone knows a four blade prop is what you need
> 3) plastic ruins the taste of whiskey
> 4) how will I win a boat if I don't enter the STAR?
> 5) that thing looks tippy
> 6) if there are no crabs left, how did those fish get that size?
> 7) you are interfering with the spawn
> 8) wear your kill switch
> 9) where is the poling platform?
> 10) snuff will give you lip cancer
> 11) is that motor 3 star CARB rated?
> 12) thanks for the invite
> 13) where are your TX numbers?
> 
> We'll start there. please and thank you


LOL! Fly fisher!


----------



## Ish

Stuart said:


> A few observations / enlightenment
> 
> 1) fish hatchery-worker lives matter too buddy
> they'd matter more if they were crab and shrimp hatchery worker lives.
> 2) everyone knows a four blade prop is what you need
> a four blade can't handle that much power.
> 3) plastic ruins the taste of whiskey
> agreed, that's why i used a flask made of frosted glass.
> 4) how will I win a boat if I don't enter the STAR?
> so enter star. we won't laugh at you. much.
> 5) that thing looks tippy
> yaw it's for big boys.
> 6) if there are no crabs left, how did those fish get that size?
> by not living in the TX bay system.
> 7) you are interfering with the spawn
> the spawn was in august/september. that was after thanksgive.
> 8) wear your kill switch
> i do.
> 9) where is the poling platform?
> poling platforms are for girls.
> 10) snuff will give you lip cancer
> likely. fortunately that thing in my pocket is a spool of the 4 lb. tippet i was using.
> 11) is that motor 3 star CARB rated?
> 4 star carb rated.
> 12) thanks for the invite
> you're welcome. i'm sorry you had a conflict and couldn't make it. maybe next time?
> 13) where are your TX numbers?
> ish doesn't do TX numbers.
> 
> We'll start there. please and thank you


what else? you're welcome.


----------



## richg99

One of the most enjoyable threads I've read in a while.

Thanks. richg99


----------



## Ish

richg99 said:


> One of the most enjoyable threads I've read in a while.
> 
> Thanks. richg99


thank you. hopefully we can get this place going again like it was a while back. all it takes is a some cruddy cell phone or p&s pictures of fish, even more pics of the journey and scenery, and a little story.


----------



## Marshfly

As much as I hate to admit it, I enjoyed that.

Good to see you're still at it.

ta, 

Marshy


----------



## Ish

how ya been?


----------



## Fishsurfer

Ish said:


> ah, gotcha.
> 
> my buddy welded that bedframe together for me out of 14 guage 1" tubing, and i put a plywood deck/rails down, ordered this off amazon, for ~$120, set it all up with some blocks and a level, and now i sleep in a better bed than i could get in a fishing town motel/hotel. best part is on road trips fishing all i have to do is pull over in a wal-mart parking lot or rest stop and i can sleep like a baby if i need some rest.
> 
> here's a crappy garage picture of it, but you get the idea:
> 
> uh...so... you have any surfin'/campin' pictures from back then? a lot of people don't realize it but this is the fly fishing, surfing, and camping section of the site, so we're gonna need you to post up the goods.
> 
> please and thank you.


 Here you go Ish circa 1985.


----------



## MAKAI

Fishsurfer said:


> Here you go Ish circa 1985.


O man the barrel on that wave is perfect dam I miss good surf

ALOHA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish

Fishsurfer said:


> Here you go Ish circa 1985.


very cool, but there is something wrong with my computer...i can only see the first two.

hmmm...that's weird...


----------



## Olliver

Well man, nice thread, great discussion. The pics are well taken of. 
The reel looks like a Ross?


----------



## Ish

thanks.

nope, it's a danny.


----------



## Joe. T.

Ish said:


> thank you, and yes, i'm pretty sure those aren't the result of TPWD/CCA's glorious bay shrimp and blue crab remediation program.
> 
> if we could just get the bro-brahs at the coastal clowns association and tpwd to understand how the system works, stop flooding the largely land-locked bays with predators, and add shrimp and crabs (if they still have this overwhelming desire to stock stuff) then we could get back to having the kind of fishery we had 30 years ago.
> 
> .


ahh yes 30years ago how great that would be i could just imagine how trout on fly would be compared to throwing broken backs and red and white cocahoes back then.


----------



## Ish

Joe. T. said:


> ahh yes 30years ago how great that would be i could just imagine how trout on fly would be compared to throwing broken backs and red and white cocahoes back then.


man, i forgot all about broken back lures. we used to wear 'em out on cordell red-fins when i was a kid...slowly pulled just under the surface. coolest part was watching get after the thing.

then there was the fun of trying to get big ol' treble hooks out of the side of the fish's face....


----------



## Bruce J

Great report and fish. I loved me some Redfins too till a big red hung one in my wrist one time. Not so much fun then.


----------



## Ish

hey bruce! long time...

i saw your new house, it looks awesome.


----------



## Laguna Freak

9) where is the poling platform?
poling platforms are for girls.

That's why I have one on my Lostmen.

You still ain't gittin' close up-ish of her...


----------



## JKD

We just need a better view of that trout! lol

Great thread Ish, have me looking at truck bed tents again.


----------



## Ish

Laguna Freak said:


> 9) where is the poling platform?
> poling platforms are for girls.
> 
> That's why I have one on my Lostmen.
> 
> You still ain't gittin' close up-ish of her...


meh, got one... i'll just pretend i took my contacts out.












JKD said:


> have me looking at truck bed tents again.


those are cool. get a rack in the bed and a tent that mounts up on top so you still have all the useful space under it in the bed.


----------



## Laguna Freak

LOL! You da man-Ish!

:rotfl:


----------



## warcat

Any particular reason for blocking out your face?
You're not on America's Most Wanted list are ya?? Ha


----------



## Ish

witness protection program.

i intervened in an attempted hit a few years back. when you take out a cartel's #1 sicario they tend to hold a grudge.


----------



## JKD

Found my contacts and as expected, that is a very nice trout!


----------



## Bruce J

Ish said:


> hey bruce! long time...
> 
> i saw your new house, it looks awesome.


Thanks, Ish. We've really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lunkerman

I like your style Ish. You should come out of retirement more often.


----------



## Ish

well thanks. just trying to share the experience...


----------



## salty_waders

Love it...my style of fishing trip.


----------



## Ish

glad to hear. thanks.


----------



## Ish

got a new set of contacts...

BOO YEAH!!!!


----------



## southpaw

This is more your style Ish, she a cooold tony


----------



## Ish

i'd sine her pitty on the runny kine!!!

sah da tay....


----------



## Laguna Freak

Ish said:


> got a new set of contacts...
> 
> BOO YEAH!!!!


Bravo-ish! :cheers:


----------



## Ish

i sorry, couldn't resist....a buddy sent it to me and i have zero self-control. if you want it gone i'll call mont and have it zapped tomorrow.


ciao,
ishy poo


----------



## Laguna Freak

Ish said:


> i sorry, couldn't resist....a buddy sent it to me and i have zero self-control. if you want it gone i'll call mont and have it zapped tomorrow.
> 
> ciao,
> ishy poo


Nope! You deserve to reap the rewards of your efforts. She is smokin'!


----------



## redfish203

Same Ish from Fly ******?


----------



## Ish

same dumb, ugly, stupid bastard.


----------



## Ish

Laguna Freak said:


> Nope! You deserve to reap the rewards of your efforts. She is smokin'!


quite...

i didn't think you'd mind since it was already out there in the public domain.


----------

